# IaStor.sys



## BobCrozier2 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello all,

Just managed to re-install XP onto my machine. But when it reboots it goes into "Windows Setup" and starts loading some files. It comes to Iastor.sys, says its missing then says installation failed and reboots. To break the cycle I have to boot back into W98. 

Ran a search and it found a copy of Iastor.sys in the C:\ root. Where should it be and what else do I need to do?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Iastor.sys is the Intel RAID controller driver. It is normally installed using F6
from a floppy during the XP install.
Paul


----------



## BobCrozier2 (Sep 12, 2006)

I kinda guessed that might be it. I disconnected all my USB devices that the computer was recognising as external hard drives and re-booted. Got to the same point again, pressed F6, selected <none> computer then again said "IaStor.sys missing setup failed" and then asked to press any key to re-boot. Should I drop it to a floppy then try again??


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Are you using RAID? If yes, then put the RAID drivers on a Floppy. If not
disable RAID in the BIOS.

Paul


----------



## BobCrozier2 (Sep 12, 2006)

*No RAID setting in BIOS*

using a IBM T22 Thinkpad with no modifications. Does not have a RAID setting in the BIOS. When I try to power up in XP, system defaults to SETUP, loads a few files then says "IaStor.sys not present. Setup Failed" and then starts the reboot procedure all over again.

The files are there in at least 2 locations, 1 in the C:\ and 2 on the CD. 

Need to get XP back as nothing I've got functions on W98 apart from 'tinternet.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Check out this site it may have information that can help you.

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...yind=0&operatingsystemind=53385&validate=true


----------



## urgodiam (Feb 25, 2009)

This is commonly cuased by peripherals plugged into the computer. try unplugging everything but your keyboard mouse and monitor and try agian


----------

